# chronographs..



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

where and how much can i get a chronograph for?..id like to get one for $100 or under....i need it to read from about 0 - 1600 fps.....dont know much about them...saw 1 on pyramidair.com and want 1 =)... any good websites or stores and cost would be appreciated...


----------

